# es probable que + modo?



## meggzie

Do you always use the subjunctive with 'es probable que' ? I thought it was only with expressions of doubt ?

Thanks x


----------



## Fernando

1) Yes. 
2) "Es probable que" is a expression of doubt. You are not certain.


----------



## Outsider

meggzie said:
			
		

> I thought it was *only* with expressions of doubt ?


As Fernando has noted, assignments of probability can be regarded as 'doubtful'. However, you should get rid of the notion that the subjunctive is _only_ used to express doubt. That's not true at all, although expressing doubt is the most common function of the subjunctive.


----------



## meggzie

yeah i do know that I meant that it wouldnt be used for something your pretty sure about


----------



## Fernando

It is 99% probable we win the match = Hay un 99% de probabilidades de que ganEMOS el partido (subjunctive).

The important is not how large the probability is, but the fact that it is subjective. It is not certain we will win the match.


----------



## honeypie

Actualmente estoy estudiando en Chile y, aunque sabía que ¨es probable que¨ requiere el subjuntivo, también pensaba que ¨probablemente¨ lo requeriría (porque también expresa algo que no es cierto).  Pero acá en Chile he oído algo así: ¨Probablemente el profesor no viene.¨ O también, ¨Probablemente no voy a ir, pero todavía no sé,¨ etc.

Alguien sabe la regla?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fernando

In both cases, I would use the subjunctive.


----------



## Ceni

I agree. You should use the subjunctive in BOTH cases


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> It is 99% probable we win the match = Hay un 99% de probabilidades de que ganEMOS el partido (subjunctive).
> 
> The important is not how large the probability is, but the fact that it is subjective. It is not certain we will win the match.


In this case, would not

_It is X% probable we win the match = Hay un X% de probabilidades de que ganaremos el partido (indicative)._

also be right?


----------



## Outsider

honeypie said:
			
		

> Actualmente estoy estudiando en Chile y, aunque sabía que ¨es probable que¨ requiere el subjuntivo, también pensaba que ¨probablemente¨ lo requeriría (porque también expresa algo que no es cierto).  Pero acá en Chile he oído algo así: ¨Probablemente el profesor no viene.¨ O también, ¨Probablemente no voy a ir, pero todavía no sé,¨ etc.
> 
> Alguien sabe la regla?





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> In both cases, I would use the subjunctive.





			
				Ceni said:
			
		

> I agree. You should use the subjunctive in BOTH cases


Are you sure, Fernando and Ceni?
Would you really say "Probablemente, el profesor no *venga*"?


----------



## ElenaofTroy

I agree with Fernando and Ceni, 

Es probable que el profesor no *venga*

is the correct sentence!


----------



## Ceni

Yes, I am completely sure. That is the correct way. However, you will always hear this kind of gramatical little mistakes in "dialect" or "spoken language" ;o)


----------



## Outsider

Ceni said:
			
		

> Yes, I am completely sure. That is the correct way.


The sentence that ElenaofTroy wrote, or the one I wrote?


----------



## Fernando

I am sure: Probablemente el profesor no venga. I think anyone copied a link to somewhere where it was explained the uses of the subjuctive. It was you, Outsider, wansn't it?


----------



## kiro

If the subjunctive should always be used with "probablemente", "es probable que", etc, how would you say, for example, "He probably wouldn't come"?


----------



## Ceni

Those are both OK. The ones that are wrong are those that honeypie heard in the street


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> I am sure: Probablemente el profesor no venga. I think anyone copied a link to somewhere where it was explained the uses of the subjuctive. It was you, Outsider, wansn't it?


I don't think so.



			
				kiro said:
			
		

> If the subjunctive should always be used with "probablemente", "es probable que", etc, how would you say, for example, "He probably wouldn't come"?


Good question. My implulse would be to use the conditional in that sentence, but, then again, in Spanish the imperfect pret. subjunctive is sometimes employed as a conditional. Let's see what the natives have to say...



			
				Ceni said:
			
		

> The ones that are wrong are those that honeypie heard in the street


I would like to know if other native speakers agree with Ceni, as Honeypie's sentences seemed acceptable to me.


----------



## Alundra

Here goes the link again.  

http://www.ihmadrid.com/comunicativo/Subjuntivo/Subjuntivo_usos.pdf


Alundra.


----------



## kiro

Outsider said:
			
		

> My implulse would be to use the conditional in that sentence,


The same for me, Outsider, because I can't imagine "He probably wouldn't come" being translated as "Probablemente no viniera", but let's wait for some native opinions, as you've said.
By the way, looking in Google there are thousands of results for "Probablemente + [indicative]", with just about any verb you choose, so it seems to be a construction used a lot, even if it's not considered as technically correct.


----------



## Ceni

I just can assure the following:

"Probablemente el profesor no venga" is correct

"Probablemente el profesor no viene" is *not *correct.

"Probablemente no voy a ir, pero todavía no sé" sounds  normal spoken spanish to me but I think is not gramatically correct and it should be "Probablemente no vaya, pero todavía no *lo *sé" which is perfect


----------



## Ceni

kiro said:
			
		

> If the subjunctive should always be used with "probablemente", "es probable que", etc, how would you say, for example, "He probably wouldn't come"?


 
"(Él) Probablemente no venga"


----------



## kiro

Hola, pero eso sería: "He probably won't come"


----------



## Ceni

Ah! slip-up! Sorry!
It should be "(Él) Probablemente no vendría"


----------



## kiro

No worries  
Pero entonces ¿eso no parecería contradecir lo de que siempre debería usarse el subjuntivo después de "probablemente"? ...porque "vendría" está conjugada en el condicional (del indicativo) y no en el imperfecto del subjuntivo (o sea, viniera/viniese).


----------



## diegodbs

kiro said:
			
		

> No worries
> Pero entonces ¿eso no parecería contradecir lo de que siempre debería usarse el subjuntivo después de "probablemente"? ...porque "vendría" está conjugada en el condicional (del indicativo) y no en el imperfecto del subjuntivo (o sea, viniera/viniese).


 
Si yo tuviera que dar clases de español también diría que después de "probablemente" se utilice el subjuntivo: es la regla más segura, porque si el alumno intenta usar otra forma, lo más seguro es que se equivoque.
Pero para un nativo hay más libertad. Me explico: 

1.- Si le aviso, probablemente viene.
2.- Si le aviso, probablemente venga.
3.- Si le aviso, probablemente vendrá.
4.- Si le aviso, probablemente vendría.

Quizás desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical no sean correctas todas. Pero el subjuntivo es algo que pertenece al mundo de los deseos, las suposiciones, lo subjetivo etc, y aquí es tan importante lo que se dice como la manera de decirlo (quizás la manera de decirlo es lo más importante, el matiz). El presente de indicativo o el pretérito imperfecto expresan una realidad, el subuntivo no.

En la frase nº 1, yo, el que habla me estoy trasladando mentalmente al momento ese del futuro en el que esa persona va a venir (si yo le aviso) y me instalo mentalmente en ese futuro (que es agradable para mí), y lo convierto en presente (por eso utilizo el presente de indicativo).
Cada una de esas frases se puede explicar de manera similar, pero para no aburrir no lo haré.
Conclusión: para un no nativo lo seguro es utilizar el subjuntivo, los otros matices ya los irá aprendiendo poco a poco.
Un saludo.


----------



## honeypie

¿Y con la expresión ¨a lo mejor¨?  Creo que siempre lo he oído con el indicativo.  Quizá sea por lo que escribió Diegodbs, que la manera de decirlo es lo que importa.


----------



## Outsider

Ejamplos interesantes, Diegodbs, pero ahí "probablemente x" es una oración subordinada. ¿Y si fuera la oración principal? ¿Todavía sería acceptable decir 

"Probablemente, él venga."

sin ningún antecedente "Si...", explícito o implícito?


----------



## diegodbs

honeypie said:
			
		

> ¿Y con la expresión ¨a lo mejor¨? Creo que siempre lo he oído con el indicativo. Quizá sea por lo que escribió Diegodbs, que la manera de decirlo es lo que importa.


 
Sí, se dice "a lo mejor voy", y en cambio se dice "puede que vaya".


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> Ejamplos interesantes, Diegodbs, pero ahí "probablemente x" es una oración subordinada. ¿Y si fuera la oración principal? ¿Todavía sería acceptable decir
> 
> "Probablemente, él venga."
> 
> sin ningún antecedente "Si...", explícito o implícito?


 
A.- ¿Crees que va a venir tu novia?
B.- Probablemente/probablemente sí/probablemente venga/probablemente viene/probablemente vendrá.

Nunca diríamos en este caso: "probablemente vendría" , y tampoco usamos "él" en este tipo de construcción.


----------



## Outsider

¿Y el ejemplo de Ceni...?


			
				Ceni said:
			
		

> "(Él) Probablemente no venga"


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Y el ejemplo de Ceni...?


 
Probablemente no venga/probablemente no viene/probablemente no vendrá

Y usaremos indicativo o subjuntivo dependiendo de lo que ya dije antes.
Utilizar "él" al principio de la frase no es que sea incorrecto, es sólo que queda, quizás, un poco forzado.

Si esta frase que estamos diciendo es como respuesta a una pregunta anterior, se podría decir lo siguiente: 
A.- ¿Crees que va a venir?
B.- ¿Él?, probablemente no venga/viene/vendrá


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias.

Siempre encuentro las diferencias entre nuestras dos lenguas en los lugares más inesperados...


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Siempre encuentro las diferencias entre nuestras dos lenguas en los lugares más inesperados...


 
¿Qué quieres decir, Outsider?


----------



## kiro

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Si yo tuviera que dar clases de español también diría que después de "probablemente" se utilice el subjuntivo: es la regla más segura, porque si el alumno intenta usar otra forma, lo más seguro es que se equivoque.
> Pero para un nativo hay más libertad. Me explico:
> 
> 1.- Si le aviso, probablemente viene.
> 2.- Si le aviso, probablemente venga.
> 3.- Si le aviso, probablemente vendrá.
> 4.- Si le aviso, probablemente vendría.
> 
> Quizás desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical no sean correctas todas. Pero el subjuntivo es algo que pertenece al mundo de los deseos, las suposiciones, lo subjetivo etc, y aquí es tan importante lo que se dice como la manera de decirlo (quizás la manera de decirlo es lo más importante, el matiz). El presente de indicativo o el pretérito imperfecto expresan una realidad, el subuntivo no.
> 
> En la frase nº 1, yo, el que habla me estoy trasladando mentalmente al momento ese del futuro en el que esa persona va a venir (si yo le aviso) y me instalo mentalmente en ese futuro (que es agradable para mí), y lo convierto en presente (por eso utilizo el presente de indicativo).
> Cada una de esas frases se puede explicar de manera similar, pero para no aburrir no lo haré.
> Conclusión: para un no nativo lo seguro es utilizar el subjuntivo, los otros matices ya los irá aprendiendo poco a poco.
> Un saludo.


Muchas gracias, Diego, creo que ahora me queda más claro, aunque aún me interesaría saber cómo se traduciría (al pie de la letra) lo de "He probably wouldn't come".
(Por cierto: creo que Outsider ha querido decir que siempre encuentra las diferencias entre el *portugués* y el *español* en las cosas (de gramática) donde menos espera encontrarlas, pero mejor que te lo conteste él...)


----------



## diegodbs

kiro said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Diego, creo que ahora me queda más claro, aunque aún me interesaría saber cómo se traduciría (al pie de la letra) lo de "He probably wouldn't come".
> (Por cierto: creo que Outsider ha querido decir que siempre encuentra las diferencias entre el *portugués* y el *español* en las cosas (de gramática) donde menos espera encontrarlas, pero mejor que te lo conteste él...)


 
Hola Kiro, la traducción literal de esa frase sería "probablemente él no vendría"
Un saludo, y encantado de poder ayudarte.


----------



## Ceni

Enhorabuena a diegodbs, a mi me costaba mucho explicar todos los matices


----------



## Amparo Burgos

Ceni said:
			
		

> I just can assure the following:
> 
> "Probablemente el profesor no venga" is correct
> 
> "Probablemente el profesor no viene" is *not *correct.
> 
> "Probablemente no voy a ir, pero todavía no sé" sounds normal spoken spanish to me but I think is not gramatically correct and it should be "Probablemente no vaya, pero todavía no *lo *sé" which is perfect


 
Ceni tiene razón, se dice:
"Probablemente el profesor no venga" y "probablemente no vaya", pero como alguien dijo, no es raro que los nativos usen formas erróneas.

En el caso de tener el condicional después de "probablemente", la cosa cambia, por ejemplo, diríamos:  Dijo que probablemente no vendría.


----------



## Calario

Discrepo con Amapro.
La frase "Probablemente el profesor no viene", se puede usar, pero tiene un significado diferente a "Probablemente el profesor no venga".
La segunda frase tiene un sentido de futuro, quiere decir que se cree, o parece que el profesor no vendrá.
La primera frase tiene un sentido de presente, quiere decir que parece o se cree que el profesor no está viniendo ahora.


----------



## Ceni

Pero en ese caso yo creo que no lleva "probablemente". Se diría algo así como "parece que no viene"


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo, como casi siempre, con Calario.

El modo verbal "normal" es el subjuntivo, como bien ha dicho diegobs. Si se usa otro debe tenerse mucho cuidado. En la mayor parte de las ocasiones son vulgarismos puros y simples. Si alguien dice "Probablemente no viene" el hablante o está ya en un tiempo en que DEBÍA HABER VENIDO YA o se pone mentalmente en esa  situación.
Si yo digo "Probablemente no vendrá" entiendo como mucho más probable que NO VENGA que si digo simplemente "Probablemente no venga".
Si yo digo "Probablemente no vendría" estoy respondiendo a la pregunta ¿Tú sabes si el profesor vino AYER?

Perdón si no se le encuentra lógica, pero es como yo lo percibo.

Gracias, Alundra, por el vínculo.


----------

